# She put her mouth around my finger?!



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

Didn't bite down or anything just put her mouth on my pinky. Also she lets me pet her head and when i do she kinda goes lazy eyed... what does that mean?

this is the white/cream-hooded light-eyed rat btw.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: She pet her mouth around my finger?!*

holding your finger in her mouth is like a ratty handshake, or is a way to say "hey! look at me! me! over here!" i have a rat that will hold my finger every time i put my hand in the cage and i've had babies that would pull my hand all the way into the cage and away from the other rats at the door. in either case its a way to get attention from you and show their love. 

the lazy eyed thing is her saying "ooooh, yeah, right there. mmmmm, feels goood...". all rats will do it if you find the right spot regardless of their color, coat, eye or ear variety. 

sounds like you have quite the sweetheart on your hands, congradulations!


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: She pet her mouth around my finger?!*

still is terrified of bein picked up though


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: She pet her mouth around my finger?!*



Sojuuk said:


> still is terrified of bein picked up though


Happens. Being picked up reminds them of being prey. If you can get her to just climb onto your hands it's easier.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: She pet her mouth around my finger?!*

The half closed eyes, is it relaxed or very tense and frozen? If its relaxed you are well on your way to trust with her. 

If its tense just gently persist til she realizes you aren't hurting her and then you can get her to trust you that way.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: She pet her mouth around my finger?!*

whats the difference in tense and soothed?

she kinda pushes her head with my petting if that means anything. Also she seems to go to sleep directly after that.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: She pet her mouth around my finger?!*

Sounds like soothed too.

You would know if she was tense. She would have her legs spread out almost, her tail stiff and her ears perked high up. She would also feel tense. Sounds like she's just loving the petting. She probably will get used to being picked up in time, if you work on it everyday. I have a rat that hates being picked up, I think all of them don't really enjoy the process of being picked up but once they get in my arms they feel safe and are good to go lol.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

She sounds like a big sook! Aww 

Lola dosent like being picked up but I sit beside the door of the cage with bits of yogurt drops in strange places, she soon climbs on a sticks her nose in my ear


----------

